# Has anyone purchased prescription eyewear online



## James (Mar 1, 2018)

The prices for prescription eyewear from optometrists is ridiculous [at least around here]. It certainly makes online purchases appealing. 

Has anyone tried this, and if so how did it turn out?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2018)

I never did, but you may find this 4 year old Consumer Reports article useful-

https://www.consumerreports.org/cro...great-looking-pair-of-cheap-glasses/index.htm

It does say online buying is not for everyone due to adjustments needed, etc, but I didn't read the whole article.

The optician's office always tries to push "designer" frames on you, so you want to avoid that.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 1, 2018)

Duplicate post...oops.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 1, 2018)

I did once but never again.   I got new glasses last year and then decided I wanted some sunglasses with the exact same frames and prescription.   I found them online for a much better price than local, so I sent in my Rx and the other measurements specific to my lenses.   The glasses came in a couple of weeks and were "OK" but never exactly right.   I can see with them but it seems to take my eyes a while to adjust to them (progressive lenses). 

The online company allowed for one or two adjustments and even a refund, but I didn't want the hassle of shipping the glasses back and forth so I just deal with it.   I don't wear them very often so they work OK but I can definitely tell the difference in the adjustment of my locally-purchased original pair.  

I'm getting new glasses in a couple of weeks and will get Transitions photo-gray, so I will only need ONE pair.     I will buy them from a local optometrist.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2018)

James. If you are near a BJs wholesale club, check them out. My glasses cost about 50% less than the doctor wanted.


----------



## James (Mar 1, 2018)

Pappy said:


> James. If you are near a BJs wholesale club, check them out. My glasses cost about 50% less than the doctor wanted.



Darn.  Closest one to me is Amherst NY and that's not close.


----------



## James (Mar 1, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I did once but never again.   I got new glasses last year and then decided I wanted some sunglasses with the exact same frames and prescription.   I found them online for a much better price than local, so I sent in my Rx and the other measurements specific to my lenses.   The glasses came in a couple of weeks and were "OK" but never exactly right.   I can see with them but it seems to take my eyes a while to adjust to them (progressive lenses).
> 
> The online company allowed for one or two adjustments and even a refund, but I didn't want the hassle of shipping the glasses back and forth so I just deal with it.   I don't wear them very often so they work OK but I can definitely tell the difference in the adjustment of my locally-purchased original pair.
> 
> I'm getting new glasses in a couple of weeks and will get Transitions photo-gray, so I will only need ONE pair.     I will buy them from a local optometrist.



That's what was concerning me, the adjustments.  Last pair I got from the optometrist I think I was back a half dozen times before we got them right.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I did once but never again.   I got new glasses last year and then decided I wanted some sunglasses with the exact same frames and prescription.   I found them online for a much better price than local, so I sent in my Rx and the other measurements specific to my lenses.   The glasses came in a couple of weeks and were "OK" but never exactly right.   I can see with them but it seems to take my eyes a while to adjust to them (progressive lenses).
> 
> The online company allowed for one or two adjustments and even a refund, but I didn't want the hassle of shipping the glasses back and forth so I just deal with it.   I don't wear them very often so they work OK but I can definitely tell the difference in the adjustment of my locally-purchased original pair.
> 
> I'm getting new glasses in a couple of weeks and will get Transitions photo-gray, so I will only need ONE pair.     I will buy them from a local optometrist.



Ces't Moi, just curious, did you send the online company a copy of your pupillary distance number (the distance,  measured in millimeters, between the centers of the pupils in each eye) as well as the Rx? If so, I was wondering if it was just going from light to dark.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Ces't Moi, just curious, did you send the online company a copy of your pupillary distance number (the distance,  measured in millimeters, between the centers of the pupils in each eye) as well as the Rx? If so, I was wondering if it was just going from light to dark.



Yes, I had to send them all of those numbers, RR.   I expected them to be exactly the same as my originals but sadly they are not.   I even specified that the same type/brand of lenses be used.  (You probably know that there are many different lens manufacturers.)   I can wear them but they are just enough "off" to be annoying, especially when I swap one pair for the other.   I think the progressive lenses just need too much "tweaking" or something.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 1, 2018)

I will add that it could be that if you wear single-vision lenses or even lined bifocals you might have better luck with online sellers.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 1, 2018)

NEVER !  I'd  buy them from my  eye doctor.  I only  have two eyes and I don't want anything

BAD  to happen to either  one of them.  I wouldn't want  brain surgery done  via  "on line"  either.


----------



## DaveA (Mar 1, 2018)

When I first transitioned from just reading glasses to a full set for reading and distance, I bought the progressive lenses and never did adjust to them.  When my prescription changed (after a few years) I went to bi-focals and, for me, they were a distinct improvement.  The first set was from BJ's and the second from Vision Center, who are affiliated with Walmart, or are at least located in some of their stores.

And my complaint with the progressives was not with BJ's quality, I just could not be comfortable with the gradual transition in the lenses.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 1, 2018)

I have. Zenni.com. I got them from Zenni at the suggestion of my ophthalmologist, no kidding. She and those on her staff all got theirs from Zenni. I was very happy with them and recommended them to my son. He got his from Zenni. No problems whatsoever. Mine are bifocals, and IIRC, I spent less than $50 all in.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2018)

I've been thinking of online too, but won't be soon. Thanks, Ces't Moi.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 1, 2018)

Yes, I did a few years ago.   While the glasses were what I wanted, there was something ‘off’ about them.   I rarely wear glasses so I’ve just put up with them.   Would I purchase glasses online again?     Na.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 1, 2018)

My old Dad had Macular Degeneration in his later years, and I saw how that hampered his activities.  I go to the eye doctor for a very thorough exam every year, and take a couple of supplements for the eyes....so far, so good.  I get top of the line lens and frames....thin polycarbonate progressive anti glare lens, with a good scratch coating, strong titanium frames with a saddle nosepiece, etc., etc.  Between the VSP insurance, Medicare, and the deductibles, I figure on paying about $500 a year for eye "maintenance".  That, IMO, is well worth the cost to maintain good vision.  Vision and hearing problems sure can mess up a person's life.  I don't think I would put much faith in something so critical online.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 1, 2018)

For those who are saying "go to the eye doctor," buying eyeglasses online requires a PRESCRIPTION.   So you still have to see your eye care professional for the eye exam.   You can get an eyeglass prescription filled in many places; an optometrist, Costco, Sam's Club, Walmart, and many online sellers.   

My father also had macular degeneration and I do not miss my annual eye exam.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 2, 2018)

Yes, of course a prescription is needed...I thought that would go without saying. I mentioned that mine are bifocals. My son's are progressive. When ordering online, Zenni's website gives detailed instructions about filling out the forms and also has a feature that lets you "try on" frames on a headshot of yourself so that you can see what they'll look like.


----------



## burghgrl203 (Mar 2, 2018)

Just got new glasses and sunglasses as did my husband @Costco.. excellent exam, great prices, wonderful service !! I’ll never go elsewhere !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## needshave (Mar 10, 2018)

I also just had a full eye exam and purchased glasses at Costco. This is my second set from them. This set had a problem with the height of lens (progressives) at a point that it transitions into the long-range or distant lense. I walked in told them I was having trouble adjusting to the glasses, they looked at the lens, checked the prescription and order me new glasses. Had them in 2 days and all was good. Good company to deal with.


----------



## flphotog (Mar 26, 2018)

I haven't yet but am considering it next time, last time I went to Eyeglass World because they had a sale on, I forget the exact amount but thinking two pair (regular and sun) should have been around $200. Of course the frames they were offering at the sale price were crap, so I did upgrade them somewhat.  When all was said and done my total came to over $500. Never again, I would have waked out but was heading out of town and needed the glasses.


----------



## MaggieM (Mar 27, 2018)

I have purchased my glasses from Zenni.com and have been more than happy with them.

You MUST provide all the numbers required and do NOT guess at any of them or your lenses will be all sorts of wrong. 

You can get all numbers from your eye Dr.

They service is great, fast and accurate.  And the prices can not be beat.

I have referred quite a few people to Zenni and all except one were thrilled with the end result.

The one who was unhappy .. well she didn't get the PD from her eye Dr and just guessed .. you can't do that .. you need to have the right number.


----------



## DonaldHathaway (Nov 23, 2018)

I never tried online shopping of prescription glasses online, but recently my sister was facing the vision problem, so she consulted the optometrist to get checkup and power for the glasses. Once she got the power for the glasses, she ordered the glasses from this source, where she got the best quality eyeglasses according to the her vision need.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 23, 2019)

After 4 trips to the eye doctor I am buying from zenni. My first visit i went to sams and got progressives. They were wrong. I loved the glasses but found out it was the prescription as well as the way the reader part was placed. Then returned them got my money back. I went back to the eye place got a new prescription and bought their cheapest readers i could get. Still wrong prescription. Went back next week saw a different doctor and he did a completely different prescription. I got news lenses in my cheap frames. I can see. 

But i was not comfortable with the fact i had to keep going back. So i saw a med eye doctor. Although very small I have cataract in both eye and maybe start of glucouma. I will see the doctor in about 3 months to see how its going. 

Anyway, doc told me bifocals is what i need to have in my oil painting craft. So i looked at warby parker and bifocals were 295$  almost as must as if i bought them from a optometrist shop. 

I ended up ordering,them from zenni and they should arrive this week. $83.46 and if i love them I will buy single vision, more readers. I hope the prescription is right. Im concerned about it. I will post my results.


----------



## MaggieM (Apr 23, 2019)

Pauline I hope you are very happy with your new "eyes".  I still purchase from Zenni and have never had a problem.   I wear progressive lenses and am very happy with my purchases.

Let us know if you like them !


----------



## Colleen (Apr 23, 2019)

Last year, after my eye exam, I needed a slightly different Rx. I kept my old frames and got new lenses for my glasses I wear every day plus Transition lenses because we live in AZ and the sun is very bright here...ALL the time. I don't think I'm going to get the Transition lenses again. They never got dark enough. 

Anyway, I wanted a spare pair of glasses but didn't want to pay $$$$ so I ordered from eyebuydirect.com. I sent them all the numbers (including PD) and they came quickly. I wear bifocals and my Rx is not that strong but I could not see with them at all. I decided to ask for a refund instead of monkeying around with sending them back and forth. They refunded my money quickly but I decided then that that was the last time I'd order online. It may cost more from my eye doctor but it's worth it to get them made right and if there's any problems, I can go in for adjustments or corrections. Our insurance does pay for exams and a certain percentage for lenses and frames, which helps a lot.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 23, 2019)

I will definately let you know. If anything the prescription is what im concerned about as close ups.  




MaggieM said:


> Pauline I hope you are very happy with your new "eyes".  I still purchase from Zenni and have never had a problem.   I wear progressive lenses and am very happy with my purchases.
> 
> Let us know if you like them !


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 23, 2019)

I researched many online eyeglass places. Eyebuydirect had a questionable reputation and as did others. I keep seeing zenni and all the positive reviews so i chose this one first.  Too bad you had a bad experience. Zenni is excellent from all ive read. They even will remake prescription if you enter it wrong online. They seem to be making a huge name for themselves by treating their customers with such care. So hopefully i will have good experience. 




Colleen said:


> Last year, after my eye exam, I needed a slightly different Rx. I kept my old frames and got new lenses for my glasses I wear every day plus Transition lenses because we live in AZ and the sun is very bright here...ALL the time. I don't think I'm going to get the Transition lenses again. They never got dark enough.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted a spare pair of glasses but didn't want to pay $$$$ so I ordered from eyebuydirect.com. I sent them all the numbers (including PD) and they came quickly. I wear bifocals and my Rx is not that strong but I could not see with them at all. I decided to ask for a refund instead of monkeying around with sending them back and forth. They refunded my money quickly but I decided then that that was the last time I'd order online. It may cost more from my eye doctor but it's worth it to get them made right and if there's any problems, I can go in for adjustments or corrections. Our insurance does pay for exams and a certain percentage for lenses and frames, which helps a lot.


----------



## Colleen (Apr 23, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> I researched many online eyeglass places. Eyebuydirect had a questionable reputation and as did others. I keep seeing zenni and all the positive reviews so i chose this one first.  Too bad you had a bad experience. Zenni is excellent from all ive read. They even will remake prescription if you enter it wrong online. They seem to be making a huge name for themselves by treating their customers with such care. So hopefully i will have good experience.



I normally do a lot of research before I order anything online, but I slipped up with eyebuydirect  I've read a lot of good reviews about Zenni also and was thinking tonight after this post that I am going to need a prescription pair of magnifier glass for doing my cross stitch. I'm taking my fabric with me when I go to the eye doctor on Monday so he can see what I need a Rx for. Then I'll check out Zenni and see if I can get them there. Worth a try, right?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 23, 2019)

I have an eye exam this week.  I was thinking of buying glasses online, too.  Every time I get glasses they seem wrong but after a few weeks of learning them they usually are okay.  I know I have cataracts and not sure how they are now.  Haven't had an eye exam in about 3 years.


----------



## Ronni (Apr 24, 2019)

I've been ordering from Zenni for years.  I get my eye exam every couple of years, get a full prescription, and then order one or two everyday pair, plus a single vision/computer/reading pair from Zenni with the new prescription. 

I've never been disappointed.  Well, I have, but it was MY error not Zenni's.  For example, it took me a while to realize that the soreness in bridge of my nose area was from heavy frames, and not the fit. Also I really struggled with the specific style and color of the frames...I am still adjusting to skin and hair color changes as I've aged, so what worked for me when I was younger doesn't now.  But as far as vision is concerned, I've never struggled with the online purchases.  They've always been spot-on, I have to assume because I have made certain that all the numbers are correct, especially my PD which is key when you have a bifocal or in my case a progressive lens.


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 24, 2019)

Make sure you get the PD measurement. This way you are sure to get the exact measurement. Your doctor may balk on this but legally they cannot hold it from you just like your prescription.  

I had my daughter measure mine, after my drs appointment when I discovered I needed it.   I have two different measurements, one eye is 32 and,the other is 31. Its best to get exact although if close Ive heard it wont be noticable and you should be ok.



https://youtu.be/TMXG-YN8zhc




Colleen said:


> I normally do a lot of research before I order anything online, but I slipped up with eyebuydirect  I've read a lot of good reviews about Zenni also and was thinking tonight after this post that I am going to need a prescription pair of magnifier glass for doing my cross stitch. I'm taking my fabric with me when I go to the eye doctor on Monday so he can see what I need a Rx for. Then I'll check out Zenni and see if I can get them there. Worth a try, right?


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 24, 2019)

I bet they could help you.  These are called workplace progressive. These are all I need.

Scroll down and see the visual of workplace progressive. They will figure your numbers if you choose. There is a place to leave a note when you order as well.

https://www.zennioptical.com/workspace-progressives




Colleen said:


> I normally do a lot of research before I order anything online, but I slipped up with eyebuydirect  I've read a lot of good reviews about Zenni also and was thinking tonight after this post that I am going to need a prescription pair of magnifier glass for doing my cross stitch. I'm taking my fabric with me when I go to the eye doctor on Monday so he can see what I need a Rx for. Then I'll check out Zenni and see if I can get them there. Worth a try, right?


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 24, 2019)

Here is a review for zenni glasses. Its of a senior couple doing the review. Its a good review for what to do.

https://youtu.be/FfSstrN-qXE


----------



## Pauline1954 (Apr 24, 2019)

I got my bifocals. These are upclose to like 2 feet away. Although my dr said these were mid range they dont seem like it but more like close up work glasses. But i can type arm length and read upclose which was not able to without changing glasses.  I probably will check to make sure the prescript is correct tomorrow just to make sure. But i probably will end up with another pair of glasses for seeing fulrange.l

83.86 for 1.61 lense and basic antiglare. The lens comes with scratch coating. Nice framez and quality. Very comfortable . Much better than the walkin quality I had gotten before.


----------



## MaggieM (Apr 24, 2019)

Oh my gosh ..those are super cute !

I'm glad you are happy with them


----------



## Colleen (Apr 24, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> I bet they could help you.  These are called workplace progressive. These are all I need.
> 
> Scroll down and see the visual of workplace progressive. They will figure your numbers if you choose. There is a place to leave a note when you order as well.
> 
> https://www.zennioptical.com/workspace-progressives



I cannot wear Progressives because I have a "lazy" left eye and it was ruined years ago with lasik. I've tried Progressives several times and just could not see. The eye doc I have now told me I would never be able to wear them. I will see what he suggests when I go on Monday.

Cute glasses


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2019)

Those are GREAT looking glasses Pauline. You look too young to be here at a senior forum 
I think we need some ID:laugh:


----------

